# Anyone had esophageal manometry?



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Has anyone ever had an esophageal manometry test? If yes, what was it like? I'm scheduled for one in early Sept. and I'm nervous about it. My doctor ordered it because I'm experiencing non-cardiac chest pain/pressure and gurgling in the esophagus. Thanks.


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

What is mamography?


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

I mean manometry.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

It is a test to measure motility in the esophagus. My doctor thinks the muscles in my esophagus might not be working in coordination.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm schedule for one this coming Thursday. Yuck! When is yours scheduled for?


----------



## 17277 (Sep 20, 2005)

yes, i have had 2 of them. they found that the muscles in my esophagus were not working correctly. there are 3 main muscles, and mine were out of sinc. sometimes they can help this problem by giving you several types of medications. the one that helped me was Paxil. Not only does it help with the depression (you have because of all your health issues) but apparently in the right dosage, it can help with the muscles in your esophagus.the test is not very painful, the only pain is when they insert the tube in you nose to pass to your stomach. other than that, it iratates you each time you swallow.


----------

